# Can you put Bitter Apple on a sore?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't put it on the actual wound. Around it would be ok. You could try putting a tshirt on him, or the dreaded cone if that doesn't work.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Java said:


> Bo has been chewing at his back leg, and now has an open sore that keeps scabbing over. The Vet says that is doesn't look like anything serious and gave me an ointment to put on it. Well....he keeps licking it off of course. Can I put Bitter Apple on it so he leaves it alone, or is there something better that might work?


I'd use Listerine. It will help heal it, and they don't particularly like the taste. 
I'd be curious as to why he's chewing it in the first place... stress? Boredom? Was there something there like a mat, burr or seed that got him started?


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> I'd use Listerine. It will help heal it, and they don't particularly like the taste.
> I'd be curious as to why he's chewing it in the first place... stress? Boredom? Was there something there like a mat, burr or seed that got him started?


There was nothing there. That's what doesn't make any sense. The only thing I could think of is that he got bit my something there, and then hasn't left it alone since. The kids have a new sandbox with new sand which he likes to lay in so maybe there was something in the sand? If it's not better in a week I am going to have it scraped.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Java said:


> There was nothing there. That's what doesn't make any sense. The only thing I could think of is that he got bit my something there, and then hasn't left it alone since. The kids have a new sandbox with new sand which he likes to lay in so maybe there was something in the sand? If it's not better in a week I am going to have it scraped.


They didn't scrape it prior to rx'ng ointment? It could be demodex (again stress triggers it). Could he have been bitten when in the fight with the Labrador? (Which could be the stressor...)


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> They didn't scrape it prior to rx'ng ointment? It could be demodex (again stress triggers it). Could he have been bitten when in the fight with the Labrador? (Which could be the stressor...)


No, they said they were going to scrape it while out for his OFA for hips and elbow but SOMEBODY didn't do it. I'm thinking about changing Vets. Also, he had it before the fight.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

You shouldn't put Bitter Apple on the sore but you can put it on the surrounding fur.
However, from experience (when my dog's leg was shaved for an IV and he kept licking the area afterwards) this does not work. My dog licked it anyway - he thought Bitter Apple was yummy. 

Did you vet try to determine what is causing the sore??


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

rhondas said:


> You shouldn't put Bitter Apple on the sore but you can put it on the surrounding fur.
> However, from experience (when my dog's leg was shaved for an IV and he kept licking the area afterwards) this does not work. My dog licked it anyway - he thought Bitter Apple was yummy.
> 
> Did you vet try to determine what is causing the sore??


No, I think him and his practice are getting a little to "Big for their britches" if you know what I mean. I tried puting a sock over it that I had cut out around his foot, but that lasted a good 30 seconds.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have a cone? The only way it will heal is if you keep him from chewing/licking it.


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> Do you have a cone? The only way it will heal is if you keep him from chewing/licking it.


Not yet, but looks like I am going to have to purchase one. He is going to have to wear the cone of shame...haha


----------

